# Thinking Of Upgrading To A Diesel - But What One?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

When we got our 5th wheel roo, we found a fantastic deal on a 99' dodge 2500 v10.

I think we paid $4k for it and put in 2 more k. So for $6k we had a very very good condition TV. I was gonna sell my F150 at the time but decided to keep it for local runs to get garden stuff and so forth. Used the dodge all last year with little problem except the gas milage. 6-9mpg depending on how I drive and how hilly.

I have been thinking of selling (or trading in) both pickups and going down to one TV. We are looking at USED 3500's and f350's. My girl loves dodge and i kinda like ford so we argue back and forth. But I do like the cummings engine. As I started looking I have seen some used f450's and even an f550 that was set up for 5th wheel towing. I drool.

Any years to stay away from for a 3500 or f350? I'm looking for a 2000 on up to an 08' or so. I try not to buy new if i can help it. What engines am I looking for in these two models?

And i guess last question - is a f450 or f550 overkill? Or would it be very nice to be using one as a TV? I have a house in upstate NY and one day wanna retire up there. I will definitely have to have a plow up there as well. So trying to keep that in mind.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Go take a F450 or F550 for a drive. Then go drive an F350. You might like the much rougher ride of the F450 compared to the f350. If you are getting a bigger 5er than maybe an f450 would be good. The 03-07 6.0 ford engine is ford most troublesome diesel.

Personaly if I were going to buy a truck that I was going to be keeping for a while, my last pick would be this model ford. Any truck you buy has a few known issues. 03-07 dodges still have some tranny issues.

The used truck that offers the most well rounded trouble free package is the LBZ chevy made in 2006. The only problem with this model year chevs are a somewhat finicky fuel system. But that little problem is small compared to the 6.0 ford and is about equal with the 48re transmissions found with dodges.

You need to go drive all of the models. The one that fits your likes is the one to buy. Be open minded and drive em all. Come back and ask questions then.

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with Carey! Drive them all and get the one you love regardless of brand. I will add that we had an '06 GMC and at 100,000 miles it was having some issues with an oil leak somehow related to the turbo. We now have an '07 GMC creeping upon 100,000 and no signs of a problem yet, and the Duramax is SO much quieter than any of the other diesels. (which I like especially coming and going from a campground. 
my nickel!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Find a 2006 or 2007 Dodge with the Cummins. It is the best years for the 5.9 engine and pre-particulate filter years.

I hear that Dodge has worked the bugs out of the new 6.7 engine (basically has to do with the particulate filters, nothing wrong with the engine itself)

Ford has a good truck, just not so great fuel mileage.....

Steve


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I just acquired a diesel F250, 7.3L engine, 2WD to replace my Dodge 1500, 5.3L, gasser, which blew its transmission towing the 6,000 lbs OB for a total of two trips, less than 800 miles. The Dodge had 50K miles on its odometer.

Duramax has best fuel mileage, lighter body, quiet engine but is most expensive among the three diesel names.

Dodge Cummins has the best engine in a not so good truck body and seems like everyone agrees that its tranny is the weak link. After my experience with the Dodge 1500 I had no desire to own another Dodge. Besides of the poor tranny, mine had issues with wheel alignment and suspension system.

Ford 6.0 is a crap shoot. Some love it, a lot of people hate its problem with the EGR cooler. That can be modified to work, but is expensive. That led me to the good ole 7.3, which is well known for durability. My next door neighbor tows his 12,000 lbs fifth wheel and 26' boat the past eight years with a 7.3L like mine. The neighbor across the street has a 2004 6.0, which he uses for grocery getter. He told me he regretted trading in his 7.3 for that 6.0. It's EGR cooler failed twice while still under warranty. He's looking forward to trade it in for a Duramax this year.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Duramax is chevy isn't it? I just have never liked chevies, but maybe I should go take a look at some.

So the general concesus is stay away from fords with 6.0's then? And thats fords from 03-07? so an 02 or 08+ would be a better choice if i go test drive some fords then?

And for dodge an 06 or 07 is good years to be on the lookout for with the 5.9 cumming......

My 99 dodge (even though its a gasser) has had no trans problems. What kind of trans problems have the other dodges been having? big issues, lots of money or something not too bad to fix up or prevent from being a problem.

By my original post I'm just trying to get an idea of what trucks to be on the lookout for to go test drive and what trucks to pass on and stay away from.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My vote is an early model '07 with the 5.9 diesel. None of the particulate filter junk to worry about, no SCR tanks to fill. If one could mate up a 68RFE trans to that '07 5.9 motor that would sweet. I hope that does not give Carey any crazy ideas cause he just went through working on the manual trans in his '07.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with the dodge tranny behind the 03-07 cummins. They last 200-250k miles. They are just not optimal compared with the new 6 speed trannies. They do not do well when the engine is chipped either. They arent as strong as the new dodge 6 speed found in the 6.7 207 and up trucks. We havent seen a failure on the new 6 speed trannies before 400k miles. And then its not the tranny failing, its the torque converter.

On a pre 03 ford 7.3 if its chipped, be very wary of the tranny. Those trannies are finickier than the dodge trans are, so if the engine has been chipped make sure the trans has been modded too.

They all have issues. Buy the truck you like. That means go drive em all and do research on the background of the truck you like and ask questions here or on the forums for diesel trucks.

My dodge cummins has been flawless. It has 330834 miles as of this second. It doesnt burn oil, and Ive only had to replace 1 injector due to an electrical failure in the injector. I have done a ton of work to the rest of the truck. Ive done alot of modifications to make it last longer. I cant get into all of them cause Id be hear all night.

My truck eats clutches. Thats its drawback. The last clutch injured the input bearing in my tranny so I just rebuilt the trans. Its manual though. But when I say eats clutches means every 125k miles it needs a clutch. For me I dont like that. For you maybe 125k is all you would drive the truck in 10 years.

Basically its all relative. We can bash all the brands and we can praise all the brands. None is perfect.

Any of them can be made to work. Just some require some knowledge of its characteristics.

Go drive em all and tell us which brand you like, then we can help you learn to recognize how to find a solid used truck.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One more thing. Open the hood.

If you are the one who will be doing the maintance, take that into account.

Now if your paying to have the work done. Look at the engine, ask what it costs to have maintance done on the particular brand and compare that to others.

Maintance is easy double what a gas engines maintance is.

Carey


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

well, i am little biased, of course, but my vote is for an F350 with the 6.0L.

there are several reasons. first, i have owned all types of trucks, and i think the ford cab is the best overall. quality, fit and finish, options, everything is the best about the truck.
the transmission that is coupled with the 6.0L, the second generation torqueshift, is a spectacular tranny. mine never runs over 170 degrees, i don't care how hot it is outside.

now, the 6.0L does have it's quirks, to be sure. but, when these are dealt with, and they can be successfully, the engine is a spectacular engine. the issues with the engine from 2005 to 2007 center around oil cooler failures. the oil cooler becomes plugged with casting sand from the block, and loses it's ability to cool the oil. this in turn causes coolant to flash boil in the EGR cooler and pop it. also, tuning the truck for more HP accelerates this process, and if left unattended to, or the owner does not know, then head gaskets pop. much of these issues were mis diagnosed in the early years, and techs did not know what was wrong and just threw parts at the problem and prayed. now, the knowledge in the ownership community is huge, and there are fixes for the issues and aftermarket monitoring for the engine that allows the owner to keep on top of it all.

the engine is nearly universally badmouthed, so the trucks are out there used for a song. look for a 2006 or 2007, and it will still be in warranty for another year and a half or more if it is well under 100,000 miles. there are plenty out there. also, the emissions gear on the engine is not like the newer stuff. no regenerations, no urea, just the EGR valve. gives you better fuel mileage. and the 2006 model year 6.0L has had the lowest warranty claims of ANY year ford truck, REGARDLESS of powerplant. that includes the 7.3L and the gassers.

the 7.3L was and is a fantastic engine. but its time has come and gone. it is dirty, and the newest ones out there are 8 years old and out of warranty. going there, in my opinion, is a step backwards.

i have spent alot of time learning the ropes on the 6.0L. if you want to talk more, let me know.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a 2000 Dodge 3500 and love it. Get ~11 mpg on the average while towing and got an engine that will last 500,000 miles. I chose the Dodge because of the Cummins but ended up rebuilding the Auto Tranny but got it at a price point that I could afford the extra work. I have test drove a GMC 3500. It rides a lot better than my Dodge but it also cost more and the Duramax engine was built for a pickup not a real truck (the Cummins I have is very much like the one we have in our 25T trucks at work). Have a guy at work that swears by Fords. So again, it's up to what you like driving. I think you'll find every truck will have some type of problem to watch out for and repair. And as Carey said, the diesels do cost more to work on than a gasser. But, I have found out that there is usually fewer things to worry about on a diesel. As long as the engine isn't blown, the normal problem is fuel, gelling, filter, lift pump, or air in line. Had one guy that had the problem that the diesel would not turn off. 
Ended up being the shut off selenoid was shoot. Cost $300 for the part. About the only problem you might have is finding used 350 or 3500.

One last thing, I really love having the duellies in back pulling the 5th wheel. not only is there less pressure on the tires (because there are 4 of them) but it helps with holding the unit on the road in the wind. Have never had a problem with x-winds or with passing simis.

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I definitely want a deullie. One of the main reasons of upgrading along with the diesel engine.

Thanks for all the info guys! I like to take into account what outbackers are saying about their trucks. I already have three diesel trucks and MY repair bills are much higher then any of your diesel repair bills. Even when we do the work ourselves. So you dont have to warn me about that. Diesel is for power and long life of the engines. When one of my trucks breaks down its typical to be $1-$2k with one or two times being $4-$5k. Its normal and i have become use to that fact over the past 15 years. Just yesterday got 4 new rear tires because they were starting to wear down. $1,700 right there. Big trucks big bucks!

And as with anyone, I have had bad dealings with certain manufacturers and engines. So I lean one way while other people have had other experiences and lean another way. I had a terrible experience with CAT and will never have another truck with a cat engine in it. Not that all CAT's are bad but one series engine (I think it was the 3116) was a lemon and I got stuck with it in a brand new truck. It would break down more then it was on the road. 1 month to fix and three weeks later be down again. CAT wouldn't replace the engine after like 5 such break downs. They only extended the warranty each time for us. I needed a truck on the road not a broke down vehicle that was always being fixed for free. So we sold it after they wouldn't budge for us. We stay with internationals now! They still break down, but parts are there, easy to work on and no lemons so far.

Joonbe told me he has somebody in Nj about an hour+ north of me, a dealer that has trucks to go see. I usually won't buy from a dealer as I get better deals buying straight from people. But now and then I will go see what they have.

Looked around online at their used inventory. This truck stuck out a bit to me. Not sure if thats a good price, I will have to research it. I might go take a look at it this coming week and test drive it. See what a 3500 feels like.

What ya guys think about this truck before I go look? Not sure I'm ready to buy yet, but starting to look at least.

dodge ram 3500


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Just uploaded some pics of my new RV pad. Finally have the rv off the grass. One of my trucks sits next to the rv, thought I would share


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty truck. Price seems high for a 6 yr old truck but go and drive it and see what you think. They had a early and late 2004. The early had lower hp and the later has higher hp. Fuel mpg is better with the earlier model. The power is great with the later model. Get the VIN and go see the dodge dealer. They can tell you all of the specs for the truck and all of its history of repair work.

Yeah 3116/3126 Cat engines. Ive never heard of a good one. I had a 3176 in a semi that wasnt any better. The IH engines were pretty good before emissions hurt em. Cant hardly beat the old DT466. Ive seen guys put alot of miles on that engine.

So, do you haul locally? I see the placard. You must haul fuel.

Nice landing pad for the Outback.

Good luck in your search. Be sure and drive all the brands just so you know.

Repairing these dodges aint much cheaper than a big truck. My repairs are always in the 1-2k range too. Our fuel systems are actually much more expensive than what a big truck costs. Our injectors run 3-400 each. I have seen cat and detroit injectors go for 1-200 bucks each.

I had to replace the rear diff because of a spun bearing. 2500 later, back on the road. Yes is a bigger truck it would have been 4-5k, but these diesel pickups will surprise you what stuff costs for them.

So far this year I have sunk 7000 into my dodge for repairs. And thats doing them all myself.

So pretty much you will be bringing another money pit into your familly. Just be ready for it.

Carey


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> Find a 2006 or 2007 Dodge with the Cummins. It is the best years for the 5.9 engine and pre-particulate filter years.
> 
> I hear that Dodge has worked the bugs out of the new 6.7 engine (basically has to do with the particulate filters, nothing wrong with the engine itself)
> 
> ...


What mileage can one expect out of the 2007 5.9 Cummins?
My 7.3L makes 13 mpg in town, 17 mpg freeway with very careful driving habit staying under 2000 rpm most of the time.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Find a 2006 or 2007 Dodge with the Cummins. It is the best years for the 5.9 engine and pre-particulate filter years.
> 
> I hear that Dodge has worked the bugs out of the new 6.7 engine (basically has to do with the particulate filters, nothing wrong with the engine itself)
> 
> ...


What mileage can one expect out of the 2007 5.9 Cummins?
My 7.3L makes 13 mpg in town, 17 mpg freeway with very careful driving habit staying under 2000 rpm most of the time.
[/quote]

My 05 gets about 15-16 in town, the low 20's highway and 13ish towing the 5er.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> So, do you haul locally? I see the placard. You must haul fuel.
> 
> So pretty much you will be bringing another money pit into your familly. Just be ready for it.


Yeah I have an oil company. Heating oil and diesel. I use to deliver into PA as well as NJ but me and IFTA had a big fight about 12 years ago that started with an audit. So after that I dropped my IFTA and changed my plates to commercial and stay in Nj only now.

I had thought as a small pickup costs wouldn't be that bad...... thanks for the bad news on repairs!









See at least my other trucks MAKE me money so I can justify spending on repairs. Gotta spend money to make. I have to see how my better half will react to a money pit that doesn't make us any money........ Maybe I just won't tell her how much repairs are. Thats the ticket!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well its pretty easy. As far as the wife goes. It never breaks down! Heck you could hide the money you spend on goodies on the little truck and call em big truck expenses.

When you test drive a dodge be sure and test all the heater contols. All of the duct doors are made of plastic and many have screwed up hvac systems. There is a fix for that too though. Yes you gotta pull the dash. Its very simple. Ive had mine out twice.

If you buy a dodge I will tell you how to easilly do it as a gift, lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My dually weighs 10000lbs. I have 150 gallons of fuel plus hitches and tools.

I get 10 towing 40 foot high profile 5ers. I get 18 avg empty.

A regular dodge dually should get about 19 hwy, 14 city, 11 or so towing. You will be under 20000 loaded. Im always at 22-25000 and it hurts me. In heavy wind I have seen as low as 6.5 to 8.5.

Carey


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Just yesterday I visited with a guy who has an 05 short bed with $1200 mods. I asked him how it would pull a 6,000 lb camper and he said no worries, he tows 16,000 lbs and gets 15 mpg. He said empty he can get 25 mpg. I find those numbers hard to believe, but he said definitely in the lows 20 commuting 300 miles per week like I do. I am considering one for a daily driver, too. My F150 gets just 16 mpg and 9 mpg towing so the numbers he told me got my attention. I have a chance to trade my truck with another guy who has an 03 long bed quad cab, but again I see the cost to maintain...and it's overkill for my size camper. Still I will consider it this week. He has 100,000+ on his truck 44,000 on mine 03 for an 03 I figure I'd have to kick in some cash, we will see what he thinks his is worth.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I average around 20-21 empty, anywhere from 12-15 towing. It really does depend on what the conditions are.....hilly, flat, windy, etc.

I am more than happy with mine...

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You've gotten lots of advice and some opinions. I'm baised, so I'd just suggest that you test drive all 3 with the real voter in the passenger seat....









Now, you already know this, but remember that on Gas engines, there's an Air pedal that they call the accelerator. On Diesels, there's a Fuel pedal that they call the accelerator. Moral of the story: IMO, driving style is twice as important for a Diesel as it is a Gasser. Take that into account when you see fuel economy numbers because they tend to be all over the map.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

HA the voter in the passenger seat would make me only test drive dodges







and only buy a dodge no matter what we test drove.

I told her I saw two 3500's and she smiled! I told her about this f350 not far from here and I swear I saw a snarl


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Better buy the dodge. She will be happy when you bring home chrome parts for it to make it even pertier.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What do you think my mpgs will be with this hoss?










It weighs 14500. has a 18000 gvwr. Is 41 foot long and about 13 or so feet tall.

This is what Im taking to Doxeys dealer in Pasco, Wa.

Any guessers. I weigh 24500 or so full of fuel, and around 24000 as the fuel drops.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I think you will still swing above the 10 mpg range, but who cares. THAT THING IS SAAWEEET!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that thing is HUGE!!! Any chance they can put a small TT in the cargo bay and that way you could haul two at once?!?!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The cargo bay is 14. Id have to stick the trailer tongue thru the sliding front door, lol

I generally avg 9 in avg conditions. I see 10 and I see 8 on refuels often. About 40mph winds and I got to park. These dudes give you a real bad feeling in wind. Once in ND I could see the right side of the trailer real well. Couldnt see the left side though. The truckers said it was leaning pretty bad. I figured one good gust and it would be over. Parked it that day too. Most generally I will just tow thru thunderstorms. If the sky gets black, I park it. These things give a guy some ugly backside of the pants feelings, lol I really need on of those mini freightliners to actually feel safe.

Carey


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Our friends own that cyclone toy hauler. They sit across from us at the track all the time.

I drool over his garage space compared to mine! He is pulling it with a 2500 diesel burner. He does ok with it. Pulled it all the way to calabogie raceway in canada following us and kept up pretty good.

One thing to add is they ALWAYS eat dinner in our outback with us because of we have a dinning room table and they don't. Not one you can sit on both sides of. So us outbackers still beat them on eating space









Oh yeah, I'm also jealous of their 150 gallon fresh water tank!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I can smell your clutch burning from here!









That thing is a monster!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Fanatical1 said:


> I can smell your clutch buring from here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol for sure!

Carey


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

forceten said:


> When we got our 5th wheel roo, we found a fantastic deal on a 99' dodge 2500 v10.
> 
> I think we paid $4k for it and put in 2 more k. So for $6k we had a very very good condition TV. I was gonna sell my F150 at the time but decided to keep it for local runs to get garden stuff and so forth. Used the dodge all last year with little problem except the gas milage. 6-9mpg depending on how I drive and how hilly.
> 
> ...


Totally new to TT world...will be getting our 312 end of this month. I grew up around hvy equipment, trucks of all types, diesels of all makes and models.

MY 2C...I don't mean to offend any brand...I like them all, just depends on your priorities:

This year range of Ford to me... I like the 7.3, old design, simple effective Workhorse, lower power, last longer
6.0...Navistars least researched most problematic motor ever for this class...period.. even the guys on powerstroke nation say this,
Tranny, nothing special.

Fit and finish on the inside better than any of the big three..to me the best looking truck, best stock stance, rim size etc..., best STOCK suspension for handling loads. Trailering... apples to apples heavier than the rest. 
Very good WORK truck if you don't like your kidneys...all I ever drove since I was young and worked constr. during the summers with my family.

When I researched a "new" truck they were priced higher than GM or Dodge apple to apple. (this was the end of 06)

Dodge, GREAT motors...5.9, proven, reliable, great pulling, trannys were problematic
Interior falls apart prematurely, seats not comfortable...
They pull well, ride rough like the Ford..Trucky, maybe you like it that way..I save my trucky rides for big trucks.

GM
Great range of motors..LLY to LBZ. EGR valve issue, PCV routed pre turbo causing oil leaking out of intercooler lines down 
back of motor looking like rear seal but not. Leaky tranny lines due to faulty crimp...GM knows about it and there is an aftermarket 
final fix...mine have never leaked due to the warm climate and the fact I runner a thinner synthetic transmission fluid. 
Injector problems in early years due to improper filtering..changed to 2 micron..no issues.
Lot of power with Allison transmission, nothing compared to it at the time...
Best stock ride of all...very smooth and quiet. Interior very basic and boring but works, fit and finish not as good as Ford but better than 
Dodge, again IMHO and from many of my friends that have owned them.

To me they all need to be modded and improved upon the foundation, just like it sounds with our trailers. The GM to me offered a great motor, a better tranny and a good ride for the family during long trips. 
Even then I spent lots of additional money on my truck with mods right away...at 500 miles: different shocks/Bilsteins, sway bars, Curt hitch, mirrors, FSbypass oil filtration, Additional CAT fuel filter, Michelin tires, after market 4" exhaust/cat delete, EGR blocker plate, PCV reroute, Full synthetic fluids in everything, BU camera wired to Avic D3 HU, Cognito pitman arm braces, Aftermarket transmission shift kit to support added power of programmer...and the list goes on
I average 17mpg city and 22 on hwy if I stay at 70mph. 
So far I've averaged 16 mpg, hand calculated pulling a tandem trailer(18") and an 8000lb tractor 600miles..probably my best bench mark, no overheat issues, tranny never got above 170 and that was rolling about 70mph. I've pulled much more but didn't pay much attention to the MPG. 
I'm thinking 14mpg with the Outback...hopefully.

So, the GM gave me a good platform for my priorities but if they all did it right from the factory these trucks would cost 80K off the showroom floor. 
They all cut corners...to me the Ford cuts the least but you pay for it. At the end of 06 when I bought my 07 Classic, I paid about 10K less then the Ford...now I did get employee pricing but even then the Ford would have been more...
I also pre ordered it because I did not want the new body style with the new emission stuff. 
I would not trade my 07 classic for an 11 right now from any of the makers. I plan on handing my truck down to my 5 year old someday.

What every you do try to find a non-emissioned out truck. Lots of owners of the classic trucks are getting buyback requests from dealers right now..What does that tell you..yikes.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

If it was me







I would order a 2011 Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab Long Bed
















I would probably order Taupe Gray Metallic with Ebony Leather














I just think it would be a good combination


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> If it was me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Hyde, you should check with Dr. Jeckyll. CAUSE I THINK YA DID


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Real time mpg report pulling this cyclone. Speed was an even 60mph at 1900 rpms.

Topped off in Laporte, In. Paid 2.69. Next fuel stop, Burns, Wy. Paid 2.78, 1006 miles used 100.2 gallons, equals 10 mpg

Next stop, Tremonton, Ut. 501 miles, 54.69 gallons, equals 9.15 mpg. Paid 2.99. Now I have enough to go to Washington and will be able to get back to Burns, Wy if Im lucky.

Weight, 23900 to 24640 depending on my fuel level. I carry 150 gallons and figure on around 1000lbs of fuel weight.

Not bad for a 330k mile dodge. I have 8000 miles on oil change and had to add my 1st quart in Burns, Wy.

Axle weights with 2/3rds fuel.

front 4990, Legal allowance 5200
rear 8380, Legal allowance 9200
Trailer 10990

Empty my truck weighs, 9980 full full tanks
front 4340
rear 5640

Total weight on truck with 2/3rds fuel, 
3390
If I were full of fuel I would be at 3750.

So pin weight is around 25-2700 lbs

This trailer requires a dually to be legal. Guys that tow these, and there are a bunch are not legal and are around 2000lb overweight on the rear axle because there tires are only rated for around 6200lbs.

Had to pull over for an hour last night to allow Tstorm to pass in Lodgepole, Neb., had 50-60 mph winds at my right front corner. The cyclone was more than all over the road.

Just thought Id post this for fun.

Carey


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Real time mpg report pulling this cyclone. Speed was an even 60mph at 1900 rpms.
> 
> Topped off in Laporte, In. Paid 2.69. Next fuel stop, Burns, Wy. Paid 2.78, 1006 miles used 100.2 gallons, equals 10 mpg
> 
> ...


That dont sound fun it sounds like work to me......


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, what's the decision?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> Real time mpg report pulling this cyclone. Speed was an even 60mph at 1900 rpms.
> 
> Topped off in Laporte, In. Paid 2.69. Next fuel stop, Burns, Wy. Paid 2.78, 1006 miles used 100.2 gallons, equals 10 mpg
> 
> ...


That dont sound fun it sounds like work to me......
[/quote]

Yep it is work. total miles round trip, 4100. Will put 1600 or so in my back pocket. 6 and 1/2 days work.

Truck drivers dont get rich. They survive. But survive better than an average hourly worker.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> So, what's the decision?


Who me?

If ya meant me, I take my time when buying things. I research the hell of of things, get everyone's opinions from all over and start looking for a great deal to pop up.

Sometimes a deal happens right away and I catch something. Other times it takes a few months to finally find that perfect thing. So as of right now I'm still in the research and looking phase









Looking at ebay, craigs list from a few cities near me and a few of the local papers and online. I will definitely keep ya guys posted on when i find something.

I did test drive a local dodge 3500 just to see how it drives. Lots of power in that engine. The dually is gonna be a bitch to park i see though if I disconnect and go to town for any type of shopping. I guess i will be taking two spots up if going to a store with it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been known to take up 4 parking spots. My truck is too long for many parking lots and too wide for many parking lots. I often just take up 4 spots and really make em mad, lol

Some of the newer fords have 20 inch wheels and the tires are good for like 3600 each, so they are the leader in rear axle weight. Your outback wont even tax a single tire truck. Unless you are gonna be pulling up there in the area I get into, you really dont have a need for a dually.

Thats why I posted the weights of my trailer I have this week. Just more info for you to play with.

I feel a dually isnt needed until your 5er gets up into the 12000lb actual weight range. You lose 3/4 to 1 mpg for having a dually. If you dont need it then why make yourself pay?

Carey


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I always thought a dually would be better for a 5th wheel. Even a light 5th wheel like the outback.

More even weight distribution, if I blow one tire I might actually not ditch it..... and IF (if) I ever wanted to upgrade to a larger 5th wheel, I wouldn't have to get a new TV also.

I want this next Tv to be my last TV I purchase (unless swapping for old age of course of the truck). I don't want to have to constantly upgrade.

So buying a dually now gives me more freedom down the road.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I can smell your clutch buring from here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol for sure!

Carey
[/quote]

Uhh...Carey that thing is freaking huge. I am almost surprised that the gub'mint lets you haul it in a 1 ton. Unbelievable. I think you could nearly put my 23RS in the garage of that thing.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol I parked at a truck stop last night. My AC was maybe an inch below a semi trailer. My length was maybe 10 feet less than a 53 foot van with the standard frightliner condo like JB Hunt, or Schneider uses.

So Im good on length. Im about 1500 over on the GCVWR of my dually. Now, just think. A guy buys this thing and adds 4 quads, 150 gals of water plus gear. Its gvw is 18k. I bet he'd be pushing that.

That would put the thing around 27500-28000 with the truck. Still totally legal, but if they had a wreck might get the insurance company to raise a slight eye brow. lol

I got my log book checked twice. That was it!. Back in Apr I got a current yellow sticker which is good thru june. The Idaho port pulled me in today and said, oh you got a sticker, you have already been thru this lately. I said see ya! Its been like 7 weeks, so I was due if he wanted. I just kept smiling. No self incrimination for me!

Other than that several scales were closed. Many states are broke and no longer have the manpower to check the many 1000's of trucks they once used to.

Made it to Pasco, got the huge beast washed, and parked er at wally world. Prolly averaged 9.5 so done real well on fuel considering.

I hear ya on the dually forceten. Makes good since. You really wont notice much difference until you have a 5er that is heavier than the outback. Either a single tire 1 ton or a dually will feel about the same. Good luck in your search.

Carey


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

So what you are saying is our friends who pull their cyclone with a 2500 diesel burner are pushing their luck? lol

I know he wants to upgrade but hasn't yet. Used it all last year and now this year.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Im sure most would agree he is.

BUT, I see way more 3/4 and 1 ton single tire trucks pulling these things than duallies. Havent seen one wrecked yet.

I hate to know how far he is overloaded on his tires. Gotta be a bunch.

To each his own, if he's happy so am I. Im sure hes learned to handle it just fine.

You as well as I know its more about the driver than it is the rig.

Carey


----------

